# Time for rabbits?



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

No you do not have to own hunting dogs to successfully hunt rabbits. People kill plenty of rabbits by kicking brush piles and "jump shooting" rabbits. That might be tricky with an air rifle as the rabbit come out of the piles quite fast. 
I have hounds because I enjoy listening to them run. To me, a good day of running coupled with bring the dogs home safely, is a successful day. I really don't kill many rabbits


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

reddog1 said:


> No you do not have to own hunting dogs to successfully hunt rabbits. People kill plenty of rabbits by kicking brush piles and "jump shooting" rabbits. That might be tricky with an air rifle as the rabbit come out of the piles quite fast.
> I have hounds because I enjoy listening to them run. To me, a good day of running coupled with bring the dogs home safely, is a successful day. I really don't kill many rabbits


i think that would be really cool to do. my dog is too dumb to hunt with lol. i know when i was in indiana i knew a buncha guys...some had bluetick hounds for *****, or coondogs, mountain currs for squirell, beagles for rabbit, i always thought that would be a blast. is there a good all purpose small game hunting dog to use without having a pack of different dogs?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not really. A hound will chase anything you train it to chase or allow it to chase. At one time I had beagles that chased rabbits and some that chased coyote. My dad had a beagle that would tree squirrels. That was really frustrating.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

reddog1 said:


> Not really. A hound will chase anything you train it to chase or allow it to chase. At one time I had beagles that chased rabbits and some that chased coyote. My dad had a beagle that would tree squirrels. That was really frustrating.


probably a hard question to answer lol. i suppose all id really be interesting in hunting with a dog would be rabbit. i know beagles are the way to go there, and theyre great dogs too.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> To me, a good day of running coupled with bring the dogs home safely, is a successful day.


Nothing worst then not being able to find your dogs!! I finally bought some tracking collars this year after being unable to locate my babies for about 4 hrs last year!!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had telemetry collars for a little over 20 years. 2 years ago I bought a Garmin Alpha and 5- tt15 mini's. Finding hounds hasn't been a problem. Several years ago I had a really good dog get hit by a truck while running hare on Drummond Island. That was a bad day. Telemetry could not have helped me that day but a Garmin could have let mr know that the dog was heading towards the busy road.


----------



## timmer1957 (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you know where I can hire some one to hunt behind there dogs


----------



## Jay1977 (Jan 19, 2018)

timmer1957 said:


> Do you know where I can hire some one to hunt behind there dogs


I could do that probably if you had spots


----------

